# Acoustic Bass



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

I posted a bass for sale in the general merchandise classifieds. Check it out.


----------



## gschneider (7 mo ago)

can you give the link in this thread? I cannot find it!
basketbros​


----------

